# Anybody had OHSS???



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

So  I cannot go ahead with fresh cycle as I have been over stimulated got 32 mature follicles. Egg collection is tomorrow then I will have to wait 2 months and do a frozen cycle 

Anyone else been through this?? 
Are my chances lower ? 

Feel so deflated after all the troubles I went through last cycle just wanted something to go right for once  

Any advice would be great 
Thanks


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Never had OHSS but recent studies have actually shown a high chance of success with FET rather than fresh cycles.  Your body has time to recover etc.  Great numbers if all mature and sharing....so lots of hope.


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I had OHSS and an embryo from that cycle became my son. I had a good quality Frosty too although sadly that ended in miscarriage. But what I'm saying is it doesn't mean you won't get your baby from this cycle  The problem is if you transfer an embryo fresh when you have moderate or severe OHSS is the chances are, it'll get worse with pregnancy and can make you very ill. I took the risk and was actually not too bad, except for a build up of fluid in my abdomen, but many are not. Good luck x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi
Well done on getting 32 eggies, sorry things havent gone to plan.
On my last cycle, i got 38 eggs, but my clinic still went ahead with transfer as at that point, i was not showing signs of OHSS. I got my BFP by the swelling 5 days later and ended up in hospital with moderate OHSS. It was horrid. I put on 12lbs in 3 days, couldnt eat, sleep or breathe.
I have read that FET success rates have increased over the coming years. Your clinic want a pregnancy as much as you do so they wil do what is best for you and your body.

Good luck xx


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies 
I'm feeling alot more positive now and feel like my body needs time to recover feeling very bloated and heavy atm 
Just hoping egg retrieval goes smoothly


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

All went well with my egg collection.

I have 6 fertilized eggs In the freezer waiting for me (hope thats a good number?)
However I'm slightly annoyed at the clinic because after the egg collection they explained I have moderate ohss and quite alot of free fluid so I will need medication for 5 days  £300 worth to be exact, no one told us about this unexpected cost of drugs for ohss and feel a bit angry why I hadto pay it. 
I had regular scans etc my Gonol f was never decreased even on Friday they knew I was showing signs of ohss but nothing else was said.

Anybody else experienced this?


----------

